# CEN/NOR CAL ALL CAR CLUB BBQ



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

HERE IT IS FELLAS. 'LAYITLOW PICNIC 2008' SUNDAY JUNE 22nd 2008
THIS IS AN ALL CAR CLUB BBQ, EVERYONE AND THERE FAMILIAS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND. 
*
THIS IS A BRING YOUR OWN BBQ EVENT. *

PERMITS FOR THE PARK WILL BE PULLED FOR THIS EVENT, THOSE THAT WERE THERE LAST YEAR WILL VOUCH WHEN I SAY THAT WE WERENT HARASSED BY THE POLICE OR PARKS AND RECREATION AT ALL  










THERES ROOM FOR APPROX 95 LOW LOWS..SO MAKE SURE AND GET THERE EARLY TO GET YOURSELF/CLUB A GOOD SPOT. SPACES ARE ONA A FIRST COME-FIRST SERVED BASIS. DAILYS WILL NEED TO BE PARKED OUTSIDE OR IN THE OTHER PARKING LOT ON THE EAST SIDE OF THE PARK.. THIS IS ONLY TO FREE UP SPACES FOR MORE LOWLOWS.

PLEASE REMEBER THAT THIS IS A FAMILIY EVENT. LEAVE YOUR ATTITUDES AND COLORS AT HOME.

*NO PARKING ON THE GRASS*
*NO ALCOHOL*
*NO DRUGS*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will b there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

GROUP PIC -LAYITLOW PICNIC 2007-


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

DONNELLY PARK-1800 DONNELLY PARK DR-TURLOCK CA-









CLEAN RESTROOMS. 
LOTS OF SHADE AND PLAY AREAS FOR THE KIDS.



*DIRECTIONS*

*FROM STOCKTON/MODESTO*
TAKE 99 SOUTH INTO TURLOCK. TAKE FULKERTH RD EXIT. MAKE LEFT @ OFFRAMP ONTO FULKERTH. TAKE FULKERTH DOWN APPROX 2 MILES. PARK WILL BE ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE.

*FROM FRESNO*
TAKE 99 NORTH INTO TURLOCK. TAKE FULKERTH RD EXIT. MAKE A RIGHT ONTO FULKERTH. TAKE FULKERTH DOWN APPROX 2 MILES. PARK WILL BE ON THE LEFT.

MAKE A LEFT ON DEL LN AND TAKE IT AROUND THE PARK TO THE ENTRANCE. ENTRANCE IS ON PEDRAS RD.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 01:20 PM~9692596
> *GROUP PIC -LAYITLOW PICNIC 2007-
> 
> 
> ...


I'M NEVER IN THE PIC! BUT I'LL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR....

SEE YOU GUYS THERE.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 14 2008, 02:38 PM~9692743
> *I'M NEVER IN THE PIC! BUT I'LL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR....
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS THERE.
> *


  BRING SOME SACRAMENTO RIDERS WITH YOU CARL


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 01:41 PM~9692759
> *  BRING SOME SACRAMENTO RIDERS WITH YOU CARL
> *


AFTER YESTERDAY EVERYONE INTO THE GROOVE NOW....
WE STARTED THE YEAR OFF RIGHT AT MILLER PARK!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 02:20 PM~9692596
> *GROUP PIC -LAYITLOW PICNIC 2007-
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there .... i see me in the pic .... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 14 2008, 02:43 PM~9692781
> *AFTER YESTERDAY EVERYONE INTO THE GROOVE NOW....
> WE STARTED THE YEAR OFF RIGHT AT MILLER PARK!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  
YEAH BRO, WE NEED TO DO MORE PICNICS LIKE THESE. I WAS 'IFFYS' ABOUT PUTTIN ON LAST YEARS PICNIC.. BUT AFTER THE TURNOUT WE HAD, ITS TIME TO PUT ON ANOTHER ONE. ESPECIALLY SINCE WE DONT HAVE MANY EVENTS OUT IN THIS AREA.  WE HAVE CLEAN ASS CARS JUST SITTIN IN GARAGES OUT THIS WAY!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 14 2008, 02:50 PM~9692846
> *I'll be there .... i see me in the pic ....  :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON LOCS.. SEE YOU THERE BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SANGRE 75
CALL ME ASAP POR TELEFONO CARNAL

DJ MIKE
THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 01:50 PM~9692849
> *
> YEAH BRO, WE NEED TO DO MORE PICNICS LIKE THESE.  I WAS 'IFFYS' ABOUT PUTTIN ON LAST YEARS PICNIC.. BUT AFTER THE TURNOUT WE HAD, ITS TIME TO PUT ON ANOTHER ONE. ESPECIALLY SINCE WE DONT HAVE MANY EVENTS OUT IN THIS AREA.   WE HAVE CLEAN ASS CARS JUST SITTIN IN GARAGES OUT THIS WAY!
> *



IF YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME :biggrin: HEY FUCKER YOUR BIG HEAD IS COVERING ME ALL YOU CAN SEE IS MY HAT :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 14 2008, 11:35 PM~9697947
> *IF YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME :biggrin: HEY FUCKER YOUR BIG HEAD IS COVERING ME ALL YOU CAN SEE IS MY HAT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you ready for another picnic??

we should stand side by side next time 

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 15 2008, 09:05 AM~9700135
> *:biggrin:  you ready for another picnic??
> 
> we should stand side by side next time
> ...



fool im always ready next time im gonna go up front with the shorties :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

DO U HAVE A DATE SET?


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

I SEE IT LITTLE GREEN WRITING 8/3/2008
I DIDNT SEE IT ON YOUR FLYER


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 16 2008, 11:37 AM~9709824
> *I SEE IT LITTLE GREEN WRITING 8/3/2008
> *


That is for their 1st annual car club BBQ .... the one in June is for the 2nd annual Lay it Low BBQ .... was good times last year ....


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2008, 11:38 AM~9709836
> *That is for their 1st annual car club BBQ .... the one in June is for the 2nd annual Lay it Low BBQ .... was good times last year ....
> *


COOL ALRIGHT JUST PUTTING A LIST FOR OUR CHAPTER ON WHAT EVENTS WE R GOING TO. JUST TRYING TO GET THE DAYS STRAIGHT, THANKS


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2008, 11:38 AM~9709836
> *That is for their 1st annual car club BBQ .... the one in June is for the 2nd annual Lay it Low BBQ .... was good times last year ....
> *


THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP LOCS. 

JUNE WILL BE THIS ALL CAR CLUB PICNIC.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 16 2008, 11:41 AM~9709863
> *COOL ALRIGHT JUST PUTTING A LIST FOR OUR CHAPTER ON WHAT EVENTS WE R GOING TO. JUST TRYING TO GET THE DAYS STRAIGHT, THANKS
> *


HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT THIS WAY.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 16 2008, 11:52 AM~9709958
> *THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP LOCS.
> 
> JUNE WILL BE THIS ALL CAR CLUB PICNIC.
> *


You know it .... anytime bro ....


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 16 2008, 11:53 AM~9709965
> *HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT THIS WAY.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 02:17 PM~9692570
> *HERE IT IS FELLAS. 'LAYITLOW PICNIC 2008'
> 
> THIS IS AN ALL CAR CLUB BBQ, EVERYONE AND THERE FAMILIAS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND.
> ...


up up up for the BLVDS AND BBQ'S TOUR  :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:







cool: cook's1970 will b there :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 19 2008, 12:59 AM~9732067
> *:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a bad ass 70 bro!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 02:20 PM~9692596
> *GROUP PIC -LAYITLOW PICNIC 2007-
> 
> 
> ...


Im the guy all the way in the left. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

this was cool last yr will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 19 2008, 12:59 AM~9732067
> *:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

HAVE TO MAKE THIS YEARS! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 20 2008, 10:17 PM~9743921
> *HAVE TO MAKE THIS YEARS! :biggrin:
> *



YEAH YOU GUYS MISSED OUT LAST YEAR.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 20 2008, 11:26 PM~9743995
> *YEAH YOU GUYS MISSED OUT LAST YEAR.
> *


lets do it bigger and badder this year


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 20 2008, 11:45 PM~9744411
> *lets do it bigger and badder this year
> *



THATS THE WHOLE IDEA BIGGER EVERY YEAR


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 20 2008, 11:45 PM~9744411
> *lets do it bigger and badder this year
> *


I'M GOING TO ROUND UP AS MANY RIDERS FROM SAC TO COME DEEP TOGETHER!
SAC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

test--


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 21 2008, 11:06 AM~9746273
> *I'M GOING TO ROUND UP AS MANY RIDERS FROM SAC TO COME DEEP TOGETHER!
> SAC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


right on bro,, we'll see you guys out here


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 20 2008, 10:08 AM~9738775
> *Im the guy all the way in the left.  :biggrin:
> *


Don't you mean all the way on the right?
:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Still no date yet?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*==SUNDAY JUNE 22nd 2008== IS THE DATE FELLAS!!*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sflowider (Jan 3, 2008)

aNY HOPP


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sflowider_@Jan 28 2008, 09:36 PM~9808442
> *aNY HOPP
> *


you can hopp if you want. theres no pay out on it or nothin, for braggin rights and thats it. just an all car club BBQ with the fam bam  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

You know i will be there ....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

IF MY BRO COOKS 1970 IS GOING ILL B THERE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 29 2008, 10:43 PM~9818996
> *IF MY BRO COOKS 1970 IS GOING ILL B THERE TOO :biggrin:
> *


right on bro,, hope to see you guys there


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

MAKE SURE AND GET THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD PARKING SPOT!

FIRST COME FIRST SERVE.. 

PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS .


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

what time does the gate open.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

what time does the gate open.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

what time does the gate open.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 2 2008, 11:17 PM~9852757
> * what time does the gate open.
> *


well the gate stays open all day/night.theres alot of parkingand lots of shade.. but the park can fill up quick. 

so the earlier the better. ill be there at 8 a.m. like last time


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 01:17 PM~9692570
> *HERE IT IS FELLAS. 'LAYITLOW PICNIC 2008' SUNDAY JUNE 22nd 2008
> THIS IS AN ALL CAR CLUB BBQ, EVERYONE AND THERE FAMILIAS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND.
> 
> ...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

cant wait to chill with a different crowd see new cars and the way turlock does it :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 3 2008, 10:50 PM~9859087
> *cant wait to chill with a different crowd see new cars and the way turlock does it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 3 2008, 09:50 PM~9859087
> *cant wait to chill with a different crowd see new cars and the way turlock does it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Picture Homie......... :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks bro had to post my avatar


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the valle


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE THE IMPALAS MAGAZINES IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA JUST GIVE ME A CALL! 
I CAN MEET YOU SOMEWHERE OR COME TO YOU! HIT ME UP THE #'S ON MY SIG BELOW......... $6 EACH I HAVE BOTH COVERS.. :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

THESE CAR WILL BE THERE COOKS 70 AND KEEBS 87 :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

home boys 54 also wiil be there


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

trying to get the 65 painted for this one...missed last year,but "STANDING OVATION C.C." will be in attendance!!!peace.....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62+Feb 17 2008, 02:04 PM~9964090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you there johnny


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 28 2008, 09:29 PM~9808334
> *==SUNDAY JUNE 22nd 2008== IS THE DATE FELLAS!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS A WEEK BEFORE WOODLAND SHOW :uh: 
AINT GOING TO MAKE IT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2008, 10:08 PM~9975640
> *THATS A WEEK BEFORE WOODLAND SHOW :uh:
> AINT GOING TO MAKE IT
> *


 :uh: too bad homie. its gonna be a good one


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm server


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

=bring your own BBQ event=


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2008, 10:08 PM~9975640
> *THATS A WEEK BEFORE WOODLAND SHOW :uh:
> AINT GOING TO MAKE IT
> *


its all good ill be there to represent the brown society


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

hey bro i have my plauqe still u can use for that day :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 19 2008, 11:23 PM~9984104
> *its all good ill be there to represent the brown society
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

I DONT KNOW HOMIES IF IT TURNS OUT LIKE STOCKTON I DONT THINK THE HOMIES ARE ALL GONA FIT. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

turlock or stockton still we will be there but turlock is closer :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Feb 20 2008, 01:47 PM~9987499
> *I DONT KNOW HOMIES IF IT TURNS OUT LIKE STOCKTON I DONT THINK THE HOMIES ARE ALL GONA FIT. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK???? :uh:  :uh:
> *


*
thats why im stressin for everyone to get there early, i cant save spots.

get there at 8 or 9 to guarantee you a spot.*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*theres room for about 100 lowlows in the main parking lot. everyone needs to park their dailys outside or in the other parking lot so we can park... 

shoot me a PM with any questions*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 20 2008, 12:20 AM~9984467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out bro :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 20 2008, 11:08 PM~9992743
> *good looking out bro  :cheesy:
> *


 :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 20 2008, 11:12 PM~9992785
> *:no:  :nicoderm:
> *


COMO QUE NO :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*alright homies.. theres a FEW tables that i can hold. these are the park picnic tables that have the BBQ pit right next to it.

shoot me a PM if your group would be interested in one. ( perfect for those who are coming out of town and dont want to haul there big BBQ pt from home)*

theres abuncha stores/carnicerias close by incase someone forgets to bring something


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 22 2008, 12:02 AM~10002686
> *alright homies.. theres a FEW tables that i can hold. these are the park picnic tables that have the BBQ pit right next to it.
> 
> shoot me a PM if your group would be interested in one. ( perfect for those who are coming out of town and dont want to haul there big BBQ pt from home)
> ...



save us a spot right next to you guys this time.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 22 2008, 12:26 PM~10004906
> *save us a spot right next to you guys this time.
> *


you got it


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

homie may also make the trip


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 23 2008, 07:37 PM~10014437
> *  homie may also make the trip
> *


cool bro let me know if you guys need anything to accomodate your trip


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 23 2008, 07:37 PM~10014437
> *
> 
> 
> ...



keeb/cook add me to the list I'll go check it out. :nicoderm:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

WHAT'S UP COOK?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 22 2008, 01:02 AM~10002686
> *alright homies.. theres a FEW tables that i can hold. these are the park picnic tables that have the BBQ pit right next to it.
> 
> shoot me a PM if your group would be interested in one. ( perfect for those who are coming out of town and dont want to haul there big BBQ pt from home)
> ...


still have some tables open.. hit me up.


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

calbombas 
post Yesterday, 02:35 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | Edit Post + Quote Post | Post #48 Go to the top of the page

Member
**
Posts: 95
Joined: Dec 2007





Q-VO HOMIES, HAPPY TO SEE THIS THREAD STILL ALIVE AND KICKIN NEXT WEEK ALL THE DEDECATED GENTE WHOO ARE SUPPORTING HISTORY BEING MADE IN NOR-CAL
PACK YOUR BAGS AND GET READY TO HAVE ONE MEAN ASS CARAVAN OVER THE ALTAMONT PASS AND INTO HAYWARD CALIFAS .( SEE BBQ,S AND BLVD,S CHAPTER3 FOR DETAILS )AND CONTINUE OUR JOURNEY TO TURLOCK IN JUNE . WHO EVER WANTS TO GET IN ON THIS CARAVAN CAN ALL MEET AT SAVE MART GROCERY STORE
ON LATHROP ROAD AND I-5.AT 10 OCLOCK AND WE WILL ALL ROLL OUT AT 10:30 AND MOB DEEP AND SHOW OUR EAST BAY BROTHERS THAT THE CENTRAL VALLEY DONT PLAY ..... MODESTO AND TURLOCK GENTE SHOULD ALL MEET AT FOODMAXX PARKING LOTON BRIGGSMORE AND CARPENTER EXIT AT 9:00 AND ROLL OUT AT 9:30 TO MEET US IN LATHROP BETWEEN 10:00 AND 10:30 .CENTRAL VALLEY LETS DO THIS! ! ! !
SOLDIERS ROLL CALL (WHO'S DOWN FOR THIS)
1. CLASSIC IMAGE (SANTA CLARA)


--------------------
CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB SANTA CLARA CALIFAS * CALIFORNIA BOMBAS CLOTHING ([email protected])
calbombas 
post Yesterday, 02:45 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | Edit Post + Quote Post | Post #49 Go to the top of the page

Member
**
Posts: 95
Joined: Dec 2007





SANJO PICK UP WHAT WE'RE PUTTING DOWN HOMIES SEE YOU ALL IN HAYWARD NEXT WEEKEND. YOU'LL ALL BE HEARING FROM ME THIS WEEK....
WE'LL BE IN YOUR HOOD APRIL,13 AT HELLYER PARKSO GET YOUR SUNDAY SHOES OUT AND COME OUT TO PLAY.


--------------------
CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB SANTA CLARA CALIFAS * CALIFORNIA BOMBAS CLOTHING ([email protected])
eastbay68 
post Yesterday, 02:58 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #50 Go to the top of the page

Beer Drinker
*****
Posts: 2,131
Joined: Apr 2004
From: The other side of the Altamont
Car Club: GoodFellas





QUOTE(calbombas @ Feb 24 2008, 01:35 PM) *
Q-VO HOMIES, HAPPY TO SEE THIS THREAD STILL ALIVE AND KICKIN NEXT WEEK ALL THE DEDECATED GENTE WHOO ARE SUPPORTING HISTORY BEING MADE IN NOR-CAL
PACK YOUR BAGS AND GET READY TO HAVE ONE MEAN ASS CARAVAN OVER THE ALTAMONT PASS AND INTO HAYWARD CALIFAS .( SEE BBQ,S AND BLVD,S CHAPTER3 FOR DETAILS )AND CONTINUE OUR JOURNEY TO TURLOCK IN JUNE . WHO EVER WANTS TO GET IN ON THIS CARAVAN CAN ALL MEET AT SAVE MART GROCERY STORE
ON LATHROP ROAD AND I-5.AT 10 OCLOCK AND WE WILL ALL ROLL OUT AT 10:30 AND MOB DEEP AND SHOW OUR EAST BAY BROTHERS THAT THE CENTRAL VALLEY DONT PLAY ..... MODESTO AND TURLOCK GENTE SHOULD ALL MEET AT FOODMAXX PARKING LOTON BRIGGSMORE AND CARPENTER EXIT AT 9:00 AND ROLL OUT AT 9:30 TO MEET US IN LATHROP BETWEEN 10:00 AND 10:30 .CENTRAL VALLEY LETS DO THIS! ! ! !
SOLDIERS ROLL CALL (WHO'S DOWN FOR THIS)
1. CLASSIC IMAGE (SANTA CLARA)

2. GOODFELLAS (NOR CAL ) cool.gif
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=392952&st=20


--------------------
If you can't convince'em confuse'em
http://goodfellascc.com http://chagosdream.com
It might get trailered to a show But you know I'm driving it to go buy BEER ( Just because )
I also want to be like Kutty & TwoTonz when I grow up ( HAHAHAHA )
calbombas 
post Yesterday, 04:03 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | Edit Post + Quote Post | Post #51 Go to the top of the page

Member
**
Posts: 95
Joined: Dec 2007





calbombas
post Dec 28 2007, 11:57 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #36 Go to the top of the page

Member
**
Posts: 85
Joined: Dec 2007





FUCK LOWRIDER ,THEY TREAT PEOPLE LIKE SHIT AND WE THE CAR ( OWNERS )
CANT BRING A BOTTLED WATER TO THE SHOW. NOR- CAL DONT NEED LOWRIDER
WE NEED BBQ'S TO CHILL AND EAT HIT . A BLVD SAN JOSE ,HAYWARD,MODESTO
SAC ALL THESE DEAD ASS BLVDS . THE BLVD AND BBQ'S SHOULD BE OUR FOCUS NOR -CAL LETS GET BACK TO THE BASICS REMEMBER LOWRIDER
STARTED IN SAN JO BECAUSE OF THE PARKS LA RAZA S.J , DELORES S.F , MILLER IN SAC BLVD'S CHARTER WAY MISSION S.F IF WE GET OFF OUR ASS AND GET THE PARKS AND BLVD'S CRACKIN AGAIN LOWRIDER WILL WITHER UP AND DIE. THATS ONLY MY OPINION .........

GEORGE
MOBBIN MY SHIT 24/7
1964 BEIGE BONNEVILLE CONVERTIBLE
1940 BLACK CHEVY SPECIAL DELUXE

2008 BBQ'S N BLVD'S WHO'S DOWN FOR THAT SAC IS KICKIN IT OFF NEXT FUCKIN WEEK. 1-6 08 MILLER PARK . I'LL BE THERE WILL YOU ?


--------------------
CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB SANTA CLARA CALIFAS * CALIFORNIA BOMBAS CLOTHING ([email protected])


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 25 2008, 10:07 AM~10024343
> *still have some tables open.. hit me up.
> *


is it like arbor with tables or just a table and bbq pit i would like to reserve 1 if i could  a couple of tables


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 25 2008, 11:14 PM~10031290
> *is it like arbor with tables or just a table and bbq pit i would like to reserve 1 if i could    a couple of tables
> *


SUP COMPA U BBQING?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 25 2008, 11:14 PM~10031290
> *is it like arbor with tables or just a table and bbq pit i would like to reserve 1 if i could    a couple of tables
> *


whats arbor with tables mean bro?? all the tables are under the big trees on the left side of the parking lot.. thats where i have a couple tables available. they have built in BBQ pits next to them, so just bring the charcoal and the asada


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*everyone make sure and get there early. cuz if the riders are planning to spport this one like they did with sac/stockton.. then the spaces will go fast!*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 27 2008, 06:48 PM~10045739
> *whats arbor with tables mean bro?? all the tables are under the big trees on the left side of the parking lot.. thats where i have a couple tables available. they have built in BBQ pits next to them, so just bring the charcoal and the asada
> *



HE MEANS IF THERE COVERED TABLES. THERES NO COVER OVER THE TABLES JUST THE TREES. IF YOU GOT EASY UPS BRING THEM JUST IN CASE YOU GET CAUGHT IN THE SUN.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

sound real good i can do that we should arrive around 8:30 or 9:00 representing the 559 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Feb 27 2008, 09:08 PM~10046505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 28 2008, 06:48 PM~10053874
> * whats up jerome?
> 
> 
> *



whats up


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

1 more comming on down with us


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

parking spots are on a first come first served basis!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 22 2008, 01:02 AM~10002686
> *alright homies.. theres a FEW tables that i can hold. these are the park picnic tables that have the BBQ pit right next to it.
> 
> shoot me a PM if your group would be interested in one. ( perfect for those who are coming out of town and dont want to haul there big BBQ pt from home)
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Save one for me homie ....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 4 2008, 10:40 AM~10085456
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Save one for me homie ....
> *


done deal locs.  

theres one more left. anyone?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75+Jan 14 2008, 02:17 PM~9692570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donnelly park is right past the fairgrounds on fulkerth.. for those of you who know where the turlock farigrounds are at


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin: :angry: wats up wats up!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 6 2008, 05:14 PM~10107668
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :angry: wats up wats up!
> *



WHATS UP


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

arriving around 8:30 or 9:00 for sure :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Mar 6 2008, 07:22 PM~10108257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on right on


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*bump for the turlock get-together*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 7 2008, 09:11 AM~10112518
> *whats jerome? where the hell is richie hiding at?
> right on right on
> *



HES WORKING AT TRAVIS AFB, ONLY COMES HOME ON THE WEEKENDS. BUSY MAN RIGHT NOW :biggrin: YOU GUYS GONNA ROLL OUT TO SALINAS FOR THE STREETLOW SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2008, 04:52 PM~10135997
> *HES WORKING AT TRAVIS AFB, ONLY COMES HOME ON THE WEEKENDS. BUSY MAN RIGHT NOW :biggrin:  YOU GUYS GONNA ROLL OUT TO SALINAS FOR THE STREETLOW SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


not me jerome. i haveto work sundays. maybe some of the other guys  whens the kick off for the cruise control? let me know,, i wanna go to that.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 10 2008, 06:39 PM~10136926
> *not me jerome. i have to work sundays. maybe some of the other guys   whens the kick off for the cruise control? let me know,, i wanna go to that.
> *




well let us know if anyone is going we'll be there  kick off is may 4th.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the central valley


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

1975


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 PM~10277676
> *1975
> *



1934


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 28 2008, 12:55 PM~10277774
> *1934
> *


HERR HEH HERRRRR~


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

just bumping it up homies :biggrin: c u guys on the 22nd of june


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 29 2008, 06:22 PM~10285736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 clean!

we'll see everyone in turlock!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SANGRE75, m1963


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

FIRST COME FIRST SERVED ON THE PARKING 

MAKE SURE AND GET THERE EARLY FELLAS,, SO YOU CAN SET UP UR GRILL UNDER THEM BIG ASS TREES! LOTS OF SHADE

NO DRAMA PLEASE.. LEAVE ALL THAT MESS AT HOME. THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT AND WE DONT NEED THAT CRAP OUT HERE.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

theres a nice play area for the kids.. clean restrooms. a lake with quack quacks and a 1/2 court for some b-ball.

and of course, the lowrider community having a bad ass bbq and some clean ass low lows :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 21 2008, 01:44 PM~10467624
> *theres a nice play area for the kids.. clean restrooms. a lake with quack quacks and a 1/2 court for some b-ball.
> 
> and of course, the lowrider community having a bad ass bbq and some clean ass low lows :biggrin:
> *


You forgot those huge damn fish in the lake ..... they were bigger than the quack quacks ..... :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 21 2008, 02:49 PM~10468053
> *You forgot those huge damn fish in the lake ..... they were bigger than the quack quacks .....  :0
> *


theres fish in there?? :0 i didnt even know that lol.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 21 2008, 03:38 PM~10468416
> *theres fish in there?? :0  i didnt even know that lol.
> *


Yeah ask Richie and Jerome .... they were huge fish too ....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75+Apr 21 2008, 03:38 PM~10468416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah id eat one if i was a homeless guy :biggrin: they were some big ass fish


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

tttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the all car club picnic~ getting closer~


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the all car club picnic~ getting closer~


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 5 2008, 08:24 PM~10584065
> *ttt for the all car club picnic~  getting closer~
> *


R U GOING FRIDAY TO TURLOCK BRO?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+May 5 2008, 11:13 PM~10585760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up locs?? we downed acouple of those on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

BOOTS WITH THE FUR


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 11 2008, 10:54 PM~10632678
> *BOOTS WITH THE FUR
> *


APPLE BOTTOM JEANSSSS!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 17 2008, 02:04 PM~9964090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

word on the street is that a good amount of people/clubs near and far are plannin to roll thru  

word to the wise.. get there REALLY EARLY (8-9 am) to get yourselves a good spot with shade and park tables. 

i know i'll be there about 7:30 to set up our grill.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 13 2008, 12:15 PM~10644859
> *word on the street is that a good amount of people/clubs near and far are plannin to roll thru
> 
> word to the wise.. get there REALLY EARLY (8-9 am) to get yourselves a good spot with shade and park tables.
> ...


ILL BE THERE RIGHT NEXT TO YOU.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 13 2008, 12:25 PM~10644923
> *ILL BE THERE RIGHT NEXT TO YOU.
> *


not too close.. luego que van a decir de nosotros 


:ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: :nosad:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 13 2008, 12:28 PM~10644944
> *not too close.. luego que van a decir de nosotros
> :ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  :nosad:
> *


QUEMA MUCHO EL SOL


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 02:17 PM~9692570
> *HERE IT IS FELLAS. 'LAYITLOW PICNIC 2008' SUNDAY JUNE 22nd 2008
> THIS IS AN ALL CAR CLUB BBQ, EVERYONE AND THERE FAMILIAS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND.
> 
> ...


----------



## impalaking (May 18, 2008)

the five nines are 35k each and the 63 is 25 and i also have a 61 rag for 25k


----------



## impalaking (May 18, 2008)

the 63 rag is 25k


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTMFT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JayJay209_@May 19 2008, 10:02 AM~10686530
> *TTMFT!!! :thumbsup:
> *


see you out there johnny


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

CHICANO WAYZ IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

209


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10693498
> *see you out there johnny
> *


what up homie  might take 2 hynas to model some ranflas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JayJay209_@May 20 2008, 11:57 AM~10696374
> *what up homie  might take 2 hynas to model some ranflas!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 02:31 PM~9692691
> *DONNELLY PARK-1800 DONNELLY PARK DR-TURLOCK CA-
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for the get-down


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

benja


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*almost here fellas.. just a lil under a month away*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 26 2008, 10:28 AM~10738474
> *almost here fellas.. just a lil under a month away
> *


SEEN CARLOS IN SAC. DID YOU COME TO SOCIOS?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 26 2008, 10:56 AM~10738608
> *SEEN CARLOS IN SAC. DID YOU COME TO SOCIOS?
> *


i stayed out here bro,, figured it would be rainin n shit out there too


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:no:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT. SO LOAD UP THE MOCOSOS AND BRING THEM TO THE PARK. :biggrin: 

BIG POND WITH DUCKS AND SOME NICE PLAY AREAS*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the happening


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

22222222


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

1975


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 02:31 PM~9692691
> *DONNELLY PARK-1800 DONNELLY PARK DR-TURLOCK CA-
> 
> 
> ...


TTTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

2222


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*SUNDAY JUNE 22ND.. GET THERE EARLY IF YOU WANT A GOOD PARKING SPOT!! ILL BE THERE AT 7:30 *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ITS ONLY ACOUPLE WEEKS AWAY SO LETS GET A ROLL CALL GOING.. 

SANGRE LATINA C.C. WILL BE THERE.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU KNOW EXOTIC WILL BE THERE! EARLY TOO....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion C.C. will be there..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

its next sunday folks!!! getting the grill all cleaned up!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 14 2008, 03:54 PM~10870227
> *its next sunday folks!!!  getting the grill all cleaned up!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 9 2008, 10:03 PM~10835359
> *SUNDAY JUNE 22ND.. GET THERE EARLY IF YOU WANT A GOOD PARKING SPOT!! ILL BE THERE AT 7:30
> 
> 
> ...


get there early to get your spots and set up your areas. bring ur fold up chairs because most of the tables are already spoken for


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

cook 1970 will be there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jun 15 2008, 02:05 PM~10874433
> * cook 1970 will be there
> *


cant wait to see that 70


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

-- leave your drama at home, this is a family event. dont fuck it up for the rest of us-- [/b]


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

looks like Impalas Magazine is gonna make the trip to this one...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn...I stuttered again..hehehehehehe


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Ruthie Skye will be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 16 2008, 06:34 PM~10883279
> *Ruthie Skye will be there!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :uh: :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Jun 16 2008, 06:32 PM~10883270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Going to leave the Wagon At home But will be out there having some Fun.........


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 16 2008, 09:46 PM~10885355
> *Going to leave the Wagon At home But will be out there having some Fun.........
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HOPE IT GOES WELL


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

getting r shit ready 4 the trip it looks like 7 of us from the 559 will b there :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 18 2008, 06:48 PM~10900967
> *getting r shit ready 4 the trip it looks like 7 of us from the 559 will b there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   right on! i have your guys park table saved


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

up up up! 


get there early folks!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 19 2008, 09:14 PM~10910417
> *up up up!
> get there early folks!
> *



IF NOT THEY'LL BE PARKING OUTSIDE LIKE THEY DID LAST YEAR :0


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SO CAN WE JUST GRAB ANY TABLE INSIDE.. THE PARK BECAUSE THERE ALL RESERVED RIGHT????


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jun 19 2008, 09:15 PM~10910435
> *SO CAN WE JUST GRAB ANY TABLE INSIDE.. THE PARK BECAUSE THERE ALL RESERVED RIGHT????
> *


the first 3 areas on the right side as youre pullin in are already spoken for. theres picnic areas on the left side that are still open but they are ona first come first serve basis. i cant hold those for anyone.

thats why im stressin that everyone gets there early to get all the parking they need and get first dibs in the areas that they want.

whoever gets caught without an area can post up under all the trees that are on the right side of the park..  

area or not, we're gonna have a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:0 :0 CHELADAS75...... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 20 2008, 09:16 AM~10912841
> *:0  :0 CHELADAS75...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: might aswell


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 19 2008, 08:56 PM~10910780
> *the first 3 areas on the right side as youre pullin in are already spoken for. theres picnic areas on the left side that are still open but they are ona first come first serve basis. i cant hold those for anyone.
> 
> thats why im stressin that everyone gets there early to get all the parking they need and get first dibs in the areas that they want.
> ...


SO ARE THOSE TABLES RESERVED BY YOU OR FIRST COME FIRST SERVE??


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

see u guys around 8:00 am :0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jun 20 2008, 07:22 PM~10916968
> * see u guys around 8:00 am  :0
> *


God Damn cook So early.... LOL See you ther Homie.....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Jun 19 2008, 09:56 PM~10910780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i reserved the whole right side of the park beacuse those are the only spaces that you can pay for and hold. the first space if for your club, the next one is for my club and the second space is for the homies from visalia.

the spaces on the left side (by the lake) i CANT hold because they are first come first serve (i couldnt reserve those because you CANT pay for them)


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHELADAS75, SUPREME69

whats up jerome?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 20 2008, 11:02 PM~10918070
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHELADAS75, SUPREME69
> 
> ...



nada just browsing waiting for some funk jams to upload to post in the funk thread


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*see everyone out there tomorrow*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHELADAS75, RICHIE'S 59, EASTBAYALLDAY

richie whats up homie!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

on my way today


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

HEADING NORTH BOUND AT SUN RISE! :nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn i really wanted to go but i cant becasue my radiator took a shit on me today


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

me and the homies will be there doin it live!!!shaaa!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bumpin it up!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

See you in the morning


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

see u in the morn fellas :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

cool shit, cant wait.


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

can we bring propane grills??? :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GETTING READY! SEE YOU ALL THERE........


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JayJay209+Jun 22 2008, 12:29 AM~10923540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you out there carl.. im just waiting for my brother then its off to the park!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*I would like to thank everyone who came out today to make this picnic happen. We had a full house with everyone enjoying themselves, trouble free. I will be looking into another location for next year.Attendance doubled this year and i can imagine what its gonna look like for next year  We ran out of parking and had riders out in the street. This was all made possible by the clubs and individuals who came out with the intentions of having a good time with friends and familiy.

Once again, Thank you all.

Luis.*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

too bad i couldnt make it, the wife was real sick.  

got pics luis?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn i wanted to go!!!!  


damn radiator :angry:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Jun 22 2008, 05:29 PM~10927239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was one for the books bro!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

It was cool see you guys at the next one


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WHERES THE PICS? NO ICE CREAM MAN DRINKING BEER THIS TIME? :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2008, 07:02 PM~10927856
> *WHERES THE PICS? NO ICE CREAM MAN DRINKING BEER THIS TIME? :biggrin:
> *


nah no ice cream man drinking... but they did have a model pose on the majestic ice cream mans cart! i know richie has that pic! :biggrin: old mans heart nearly stopped


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Jun 22 2008, 06:43 PM~10927702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for comin thru benji


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Really good time out there today uploading the pics will post some soon......What up Joe I ran out of pisto so I knew it was time to go Home.... :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 22 2008, 08:10 PM~10928374
> *thanks for comin out mr. red&white
> thanks for comin thru benji
> *


no prob see u guys in aug.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

great time thanks for the hospatality [559] in the house representing BROWN SOCIETY,,,,,,, HAMPTONS CUSTOMS ,,,,,, AND POROS FINEST.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 22 2008, 09:48 PM~10929125
> *great time thanks for the hospatality [559] in the house representing BROWN SOCIETY,,,,,,, HAMPTONS CUSTOMS ,,,,,, AND POROS FINEST.
> *


thanks for making the drive out here fellas.. good meeting up with you guys


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

someone post up some pics! lol


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Cook's1970 and his family that came from Visalia and Modesto. Had a good time at
you pinic thanks for the invite.Cheladas75


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

View My Video

Enjoy video!....


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

the only pics i took....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

SOME IMAGES FROM TURLOCK. HAD A GOOD TIME, THANKS 209! LOOKING FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR, :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

post video of the cutlass vs the regal


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62+Jun 22 2008, 10:20 PM~10929396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for making the trip from the 559 homies!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I had a good time outthere today....got to see all the homies and drink up with them.....big ups to Luis from Sangre Latina for setting this all up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

had a great time homies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 22 2008, 11:08 PM~10929686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing everybody come down to Fresno On Sept .6 at Roeding Park Have spot Reserved for the whole day. Pine Grove Picnic Area...... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 23 2008, 01:42 AM~10930265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WAY MORE FOLKS THAN LAST YEAR! GOOD TURN OUT...... I'M THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR! EVEN IF I HAVE TO GO SOLO..


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 23 2008, 01:10 AM~10930201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for rollin thru johnny


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jun 23 2008, 08:31 AM~10931081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures.. It was a good show!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 23 2008, 08:31 AM~10931083
> *thanks twotonz and to everyone else for coming out! theyre the ones who made it all possible   looking for a bigger spot for next year
> thanks for rollin thru johnny
> *



hell yea homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

anybody got m ore pics of the car hopp!!!!post them up yeah!!!!!!!!!if u do!!!!thanks!!!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

had a great time ...i think we were the last ones to leave ....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jun 23 2008, 10:22 PM~10937637
> *had a great time ...i think we were the last ones to leave ....
> *


CONGRATS ON THE SHOOT! CLEAN ASS RIDE. I ALWAYS LIKED THAT RIDE!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

no one got video on the hopp,,if u do post some


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jun 24 2008, 08:20 AM~10939269
> *no one got video on the hopp,,if u do post some
> *


im sure someone has it. just give it some time for someone to post it.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 24 2008, 08:58 AM~10939156
> *CONGRATS ON THE SHOOT! CLEAN ASS RIDE. I ALWAYS LIKED THAT RIDE!
> 
> *


thanks bro..


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

FROM LATIN STYLE C.C. WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS FOR THE INVITE SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE.............


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SUP SAL............


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jun 24 2008, 09:54 PM~10944611
> *SUP SAL............
> *


wat up...gabe...


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jun 24 2008, 07:57 PM~10944656
> *wat up...gabe...
> *


DOES JOSE LOOK LOST OR WHAT???????? :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jun 24 2008, 10:00 PM~10944693
> *DOES JOSE LOOK LOST OR WHAT???????? :biggrin:
> *


hella LOST!!!..that fool can drinks for days


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

YUP YUP!!!!


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

DRINKING SOILDER


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jun 24 2008, 07:51 PM~10944573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet....i didnt think anyone behind me was going to come out in the picture


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

HERE'S A FEW QUICK FLIKKS









****








****








****


----------

